# The Nameless Dwarf -- E-Reader News Today



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

_The Ant-Man of Malfen _ by D.P. Prior was released today! You can get a copy in time for Christmas with 50% off using a Smashwords coupon (available from the link below):

http://namelessdwarf.blogspot.com/










*First Chronicle

The Ant-Man of Malfen *

The Nameless Dwarf follows the trail of the last of his race to the mountains bordering Qlippoth, a wasteland born from the dreams of a craven god.

But the survival of the dwarves depends on his willingness to confront the bloody deeds of his past, and the ruler of the brigand town of Malfen who guards the pass into Qlippoth: an aberration known as the Ant-Man.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

I read my advance copy last night. I enjoyed the heck out of it! 
Mr. Prior does 'Dwarf' very, very well.  

If you love sword and sorcery, this is your meat and potatoes! (and ale...)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hello again, Derek, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it; we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--You are encouraged to respond to member comments and questions, but remember that you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar; specifically, this means that you may not suggest your OWN book in Book Corner threads.  Our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Also, please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you. And there are threads at the top of the Writer's Cafe with further information on promotional opportunities here at KindleBoards

Thanks for being part of our little community! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Archer...and huge thanks for the wonderful cover!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2010)

The Ant-Man of Malfen received a nice 5 star review from Readers Favorite: http://readersfavorite.com/cat-71.htm?review=3740

The book is already off to a very good start with strong sales in the US and UK.

You can still get a copy for 50% off from Smashwords: http://namelessdwarf.blogspot.com/


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, I have one on my Kindle now...


----------



## M.S. Verish (Feb 26, 2010)

Contests, Derek! You found Archer's soft spot.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Matthew + Stefanie Verish said:


> Contests, Derek! You found Archer's soft spot.




(Hey, you guys! Getting any writing done? I'll be going up today and getting stuck in to book 5.)


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks Matt and Stef, and Archer!

You see, that elf thing was just a front: Archer's really a dwarfophile!

On another note, I've just received an email from "Pulp Empire" saying they'd like to publish the original (5000 word) Ant-Man of Malfen story in their April edition (and I get paid!) Couldn't be a better start to 2011.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

OOH! Congrats!


derekprior said:


> You see, that elf thing was just a front: Archer's really a dwarfophile! Let's just say I'm open-minded, OK?
> 
> On another note, I've just received an email from "Pulp Empire" saying they'd like to publish the original (5000 word) Ant-Man of Malfen story in their April edition (and I get paid!) Couldn't be a better start to 2011.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks, Archer!

More good news just in: another 5 star review for "The Ant-Man of Malfen" on Smashwords and Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Ant-Man-Malfen-Chronicles-Nameless-ebook/dp/B004H1T9NC/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=A7B2F8DUJ88VZ&s=books&qid=1293719149&sr=8-1


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm looking for reviews of _The Ant-Man of Malfen _ (it takes about an hour to read) as soon as possible. In return for you posting your review on Amazon I'll provide you with a free copy through Smashwords.

The paperback will also be out any day now. I'll have a limited number of paperbacks available to reviewers in the UK.

So far, there have been 3 reviews since the book was released in the last week of December. Whilst that's good going, I'd like a few more in order to give a wider perspective.

The book can also be sampled for free on Kindle, here at KB, or at Smashwords.

Please IM me if you'd like to review the book.

I can also be reached at [email protected]

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2011)

There are now four reviews on Amazon for The Ant-Man of Malfen (plus reviews on B&N and Smashwords). I've dropped the price to $0.99 so now's a good time to pick up a copy.

The original 5000 word short story that inspired the novella has now been accepted for publication by "Pulp Empire" magazine and will feature as the first story in the April edition.

You can still get FREE copies of the novella from Smashwords. Details are on the Nameless Dwarf website:

http://namelessdwarf.blogspot.com/


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2011)

The Ant-Man of Malfen is featured on "Spalding's Racket" today:

http://spaldings-racket.blogspot.com/

It now has 5 reviews up on Amazon, averaging 5 stars.

If you like heroic fantasy, dwarves and magic this might be for you.

You can get a Kindle copy for only $0.99 (just click on the cover picture in my signature).


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

Hello! 

I just wanted to let you know that I'll be awarding a copy of Derek's wonderful book "The Ant-Man of Malfen" as one of today's prizes in the *Angel Fire Fantasy Contest * held right here in the Book Bazaar.

Click here for details: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg863488.html#msg863488


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2011)

Valmore Daniels said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just wanted to let you know that I'll be awarding a copy of Derek's wonderful book "The Ant-Man of Malfen" as one of today's prizes in the *Angel Fire Fantasy Contest * held right here in the Book Bazaar.
> 
> Click here for details: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,50055.msg863488.html#msg863488


Thanks, Valmore.

I was fortunate enough to edit "Angel Fire". It's a thoroughly engaging paranormal tale with excellent characterisation.

"The Ant-Man of Malfen" is still only $0.99 on Kindle if you aren't lucky enough to win Valmore's competition.

The paperback has now been approved and should list in the next few days ($8.99)


----------



## Valmore Daniels (Jul 12, 2010)

I’d like to give a big shout out to all the kindleboards authors who participated in my book launch. It was a lot of work, but it was a lot of fun. 

Thank you all


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks, Valmore, it was good of you to include me in the promotion.

Not sure if it's a direct result or not, but The Ant-Man of Malfen has been selling really well the last few days. It's outsold all my other books put together.

It's also had 5 really nice reviews already. I can't thank readers enough for taking a chance on this and then finding the time to review it.

I notice there are some threads on Amazon requesting fantasy without dwarves (and one of David Dalglish's reviewers accused him of having dwarves in "A Dance of Cloaks" (which I beta read and don't recall a single humanoid below five foot five). I'd therefore like to make it perfectly clear that The Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf does indeed feature dwarves (although not in the sense we've come to know and love them).

I hereto announce that I intend to saturate the market with dwarves to balance out all the elves and half-orcs and to make sure fantasy never fully enters the realm of Socialist Realism, as some of these threads seem to desire.

Come the glorious day, comrades, the Nameless Dwarf shall rise and take his rightful seat besides Sleepy, Grumpy and the other five. He shall wag his beard in the face of dwarf-haters (once he grows it back), and he will drink enough ale to dwarf the drinking exploits of Oliver Reed, not to mention the Mighty Thor who once lowered the oceans during a drinking contest with giants.

BTW, did I mention that the Nameless Dwarf features in books 2 and 3 of the Shader series? I'm finishing off the last five pages of book 1 tonight. Just a few more months for editing and beta reading and it'll be out on Kindle.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

Please check out the five reviews for The Ant-Man of Malfen on Amazon (just click the cover picture below).


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

The release date of the first part of the Shader series is drawing nearer. The editor is half way through the manuscript and we hope to have it ready by late April.

The Ant-Man of Malfen gives a little taster of one of the worlds in the Shader series and features the Nameless Dwarf, a principle character from books 2 & 3.

The Ant-Man of Malfen is novella length and begins the final quest of the Nameless Dwarf, a journey that will take him into the nightmare land of Qlippoth where he must save the last survivors of his race from extinction. The only problem is, they are fleeing from him and the atrocities he committed in the ravine city of Arx Gravis.

The Ant-Man of Malfen is available in paperback and on Kindle (UK and US).


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

I've just signed the contract with Pulp Empire magazine for the rights to the original short story of The Ant-Man of Malfen. This is about a third of the length of the novella (which is available from Amazon etc by clicking the link in my signature).

The Pulp Empire version (Volume 5) comes out later this month (and I get royalties!)


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

The Nameless Dwarf, the protagonist of The Ant-Man of Malfen, is one of the central characters in my massive SHADER series, the first part of which, *Cadman's Gambit*, has now been sent for formatting before its release in two weeks. The paperback should be finished even sooner.

Meanwhile, you can get a taster of the world of the SHADER series by reading the novella of T*he Ant-Man of Malfen* (only $0.99) or by checking out the short story version in *Pulp Empire*, Volume 5.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

The Ant-Man of Malfen has now gone FREE at the iBook store. It's also FREE from Smashwords.

Hopefully Amazon will follow suit in a few weeks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Visit *The Chronicles of the Nameless Dwar*f site for all news on The Ant-Man of Malfen.

http://www.namelessdwarf.blogspot.com/

Ant-Man was awarded 5 stars by Reader's Favorite (Amazon Vine Reviewer).

The short story version has recently been published in Volume 5 of Pulp Empire.

If you like Sword & Sorcery, D&D, or very short aggressive men with big axes, this is the book for you!

The Nameless Dwarf makes his first appearance in Book 2 of the epic _*Shader*_ series, _*Best Laid Plans*_ (due to be released in 6-8 weeks).

The Ant-Man of Malfen is currently FREE on B&N, Apple, and Smashwords.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

2,600 downloads last week.

Four 5 star reviews
Three 4 star reviews

"Sword and sorcery for the modern era." - C.F. Levy (Contemporary Fantasy Review)


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

3000 downloads in two weeks. 7 reviews on Amazon (average 5 stars). This Sword & Sorcery novella is a taster for the world of my Shader series. 

There will be giveaways of the first book of the series on Goodreads 91-7 September), Back of the Book Reviews, and Indie Book Blog.

Ant-Man is still FREE on Amazon for the time being.


----------



## Harry Dewulf (Oct 4, 2010)

derekprior said:


> 3000 downloads in two weeks. 7 reviews on Amazon (average 5 stars). This Sword & Sorcery novella is a taster for the world of my Shader series.
> 
> There will be giveaways of the first book of the series on Goodreads 91-7 September), Back of the Book Reviews, and Indie Book Blog.
> 
> Ant-Man is still FREE on Amazon for the time being.


I'm paying close attention to all this - on your and other people's posts - trying to get a handle on the marketing. I know the way the web and applications attached to it work: anything different is new. In theory you ought to get as many hits on your book if you double the price as if you halve it - though perhaps not so many sales. Big jumps in sales figures should also bring more traffic, which implies that promos that last a couple of weeks should increase your visibility.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

_*The Ant-Man of Malfen*_ received a 5 star review from Red Adept today. It's probably the most thorough review I've ever received and I'm extremely grateful for it.

You can read the full review here:

http://redadeptreviews.com/the-ant-man-of-malfen-by-d-p-prior/#more-6348


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2011)

Almost 4000 downloads of The Ant-Man of Malfen to date. It remains free in the US and only 72p in the UK.

This novella can be read as a standalone, but it also introduces the Chronicles of the Nameless Dwarf, a series of 5 novellas that are episodic in nature, but can easily be read in isolation.

The Nameless Dwarf is a key character in the Shader series (which starts with Cadman's Gambit) from book 3 onwards. 

The Ant-Man of Malfen has received 5 star reviews from Red Adept and Readers Favorite.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2011)

No zombies here. Might be some very large ants, though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Now FREE in Apple Store and at Smashwords.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

The Ant-Man of Malfen is still FREE on Amazon (US and UK).


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

The Ant-Man of Malfen is currently FREE on Amazon.com and UK.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2012)

The first Nameless Dwarf book, The Ant-Man of Malfen is today's book of the day at E-reader news today. It's currently only $0.99 and has 15 reviews with an average of 4.6 stars.



Here's what the reviewers have to say:

This book has a wonderful plot, some great fights, twists and turns plus interestesting characters; and maybe most importantly a main character with a dry and cynical sense of humor&#8230;a couple of laugh-out-load moments&#8230; In addition there is a rudimentary, hand-drawn map&#8230;however it is quite functional for the tale being told. Great for us fantasy genre lovers who care about geography, direction and distances.

*******

The Ant-man of Malfen is so excellent, so Fafhrd and the Mouser type good - you remember those stories by Fritz Lieber, that you have to read at least three of these Nameless Dwarf stories to appreciate how absolutely fantastic they are. I would recommend these stories to people who like adventure and a thumping good read. You don't even have to appreciate fantasy, just appreciate a well written story by a storyteller of the first degree. You can't go wrong here!

*******

I have just finished reading The Ant-Man Of Malfen and it is a fantastic little book. Nameless is going to grow into one of my favorite fantasy characters despite the fact that he's shaved off his dwarvish face fur. This has really served to get me ready for the next installment of the chronicles of nameless dwarf. Highly recommended for the fantasy enthusiast!!!

_<merged with existing thread. Please, one thread per book. Bookmark this thread so that you can find it again, thanks! --Betsy>_


----------

